# CRS Berried?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I saw one of my CRS this morning and she was carrying alot of red-like eggs, is this normal?

***edited**
two of my crs are now berried, both same showing red-like eggs


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> I saw one of my CRS this morning and she was carrying alot of red-like eggs, is this normal?


That's normal


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's a pic of her... SO I GUESS IM GONNA BE A DAD?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Jiang604 said:


> That's normal


will it turn yellow over time?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

nope they will remain red and change a bit more clear once they are near hatching with two lil eyes.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

how long does it usually take till the eggs hatch?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> how long does it usually take till the eggs hatch?


30 days could take longer maybe less. Depends on water params


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Jiang604 said:


> 30 days could take longer maybe less. Depends on water params


thanks jiang!! I just hope they survive for the next month xD


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow she's got quite a number on her.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Indeed Greg, I just hope she wouldnt drop those eggs XD


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

try not to change the water.


----------

